# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  March 2012 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.5.5 - MIXED UPDATE! ZTE-SAMSUNG WEEK-END UPDATE!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *1 March 2012 - Micro-Box AIO V2.1.5.5 - MIXED UPDATE! ZTE-SAMSUNG WEEK-END UPDATE!  ADDED Read Codes for:* *
-SAMSUNG Galaxy Chat, B5330   
-SAMSUNG I5500 calculation error corrected*   *ZTE CODE READER UPDATE:* *
-ZTE Blade 3 NEW VERSIONS ADDED
-BROADCOM port detection corrected for ALCATEL V860, VODAFONE SMART 2*    * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*     * #1 CHECK IT HERE =>الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
WBR,
gsm9l

----------


## mohamed73

*Alternative download link:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
WBR,
gsm9l

----------


## mohamed73

*Samsung B5330 tutorials:*  For Read Codes on Samsung B5330 you need to have ROOT.  *Root tutorial:*
1. Download and extract "Samsung B5330 Root.rar" file from support or from الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Click Write Firmware and write "recovery.tar.md5"
3. Copy "Galaxy_chat_Root.zip" to SD Card,  power on in Recovery by pressing Vol+ & Power, chose "apply Update  from SD Card" and select this file. Confirm with Shift key then Reboot 
ROOT - Video Tutorial:   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

